# New 4.0 software update for the Lowrance HDS units



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

This is a really good update guys. For the ones of us that are running an HDS-7 and/or HDS-5 we will be able to run three screens now instead of 2. There is also a new "blue" color pallette with this new software update.

HDS ALL units - 4.0 software version and demonstration files download page | Lowrance

Here's list on what changed in 4.0

http://www.lowrance.com/upload/Lowra...ease_notes.pdf

SWEET!

-LP​


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Try this link for whats changed....I couldn't get the other one to open after I posted it.

-LP

http://www.lowrance.com/upload/Lowrance/Documents/Software_Updates/HDS_4.0_release_notes.pdf


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting, LSP...some good stuff there. I'm interested in that programable soft keys feature as well as some of the others.

The feature I've been hoping for is integration with the I-Pilot...and believe it isn't too far out in the future. 

I'll be installing tomorrow.

p.s. like that icon feature also. Thanks.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Unfortunately I'm in Bryan working and won't be back home to do the update on my units until May 5th or 6th but I'm really looking forward to having three screens available on my 7 when I'm pinpointing existing waypoints I'm wanting to fish, that way I can have charts, downscan, and sidescan all up at the same time. I don't think the three screen capability on the 5 will be that beneficial because it'll make the screens too small for my old eyes, my 5 is on the front and I'll probably continue using it in a two screen split anyway, but its still nice to have the capability if you want it. 

-LP


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Russ. So, that's three evenly sized screens on the HDS 7? What will it do for me, if you know?


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Glen, open the link in my second post, it explains what has changed. 
The views on the 5 and 7 won't be evenly split, one will be 1/2 of your full screen, the other two will split the other half of the screen.


----------

